# Venison Summer Sausage Saga



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

I should call this stuff "Organic, free range, free formed venison summer sausage"........heh 
In other words, I mixed it all up, chilled it overnight, then found out I am out of the casings I wanted to use.
I had to form these into logs by hand.......they still taste good, they're just not pretty. lol!


I am cleaning out my freezer...getting ready for deer season. I decided to make my favorite summer sausage.



I like my venison mixed with a fat bacon







Mixed with the spices...garlic powder, onion powder, mustard seed, onion flakes, tender quick and water.




Bagged to chill overnight.




Formed into logs and into the smoker..




Finished logs...




Supper






Cut the rest in half and bagged for the freezer.





And I still do not have any room in the freezer...


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 16, 2007)

Send some my way...That will give you some freezer space.


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

It may not be purty but to me it looks purty darn tasty! Thanks for the good report!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Deer Meat, I think it's going to be my supper for the next couple of days. lol

Thanks Vlap!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thank goodness it tastes better than it looks.


----------



## goat (Nov 16, 2007)

Cowgirl, I have a recipe for Summer Sausage that is wrapped in foil and cooked.  I think it would work under any circumstance.  It will be about a week before I get home to find it.  Who knows, it might help next time.  I have just finished cutting up a deer, 2nd one this week and #8 since the season opened.  The week after Thanksgiving, I feel something coming on.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

That sounds great goat....when ever you get the time.
Do you smoke it while it's wrapped?

Sounds like you are keeping busy,  hopefully I will get a couple of deer next week.


----------



## goat (Nov 16, 2007)

Cowgirl, Seems like you make your logs and wrap them in foil, then place them into the refrigerator overnight.  Take them out and cook until they reach ???* temp.  My memory just is not what it used to be.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks goat, I might give that a try next time. 
I bagged and chilled my sausage overnight..then shaped into logs.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 16, 2007)

My mother made sausage that looked just like that.  I agree it was never pretty but it was some of the best tasting sausage I have ever had.  I think she used to cook it for like 8 hours on a low setting.  Did you smoke this if so what temp and how long.  Does anybody know what the temp should be?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah my mom made sausage wrapped up in foil.........tho it wasn't smoked, but man was it good.......i will email her for the recipe


d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

I used my 7' horizontal smoker...since I didn't have casings to worry about, I smoked it at a higher temperature....around 235 to 250. I also aimed for an internal meat temperature of 165.....that seems to work great for me.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks great cowgirl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you Bill.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check this out, I love to fish and hunt small game but I vomit everytime I try to clean a deer, no fun for me......So I have enough buddies that understand this and usually take care of me.. Today I called 5 friends who all have deer meat and not one of them would come off of 5lbs of deer meat.  BS B S BS.;madder than a limp #%#@ bull.


----------



## richtee (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems to me as long as they hit  140 or so, then ya chilled em down quick, they'd bind up OK for a decent looking log on the smoker. Then go to the 170Â° neighborhood on the smoker?

Of course you'd have to take the foil off for smoking...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

That's too bad Baker! Hopefully I will get a couple of deer this week.

Rich, that sounds like an interesting way to do it. I think I'll stick with putting them directly on the smoker without foil.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

coegurl..........they don't dry out on you that way?
i would worry that they would fall apart.......of course from the pics, i see that they didn't........but i am a worrier till i do it once......

you ARE my sweet coegurl..........lol


d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

coegurl.........here is my moms recipe for salami that i was talking bout yesterday.......tho i think it also could be smoked instead of boiled

Salami

2 lb. hamburger
1/2 tsp. onion salt
1/2 tsp. mustard seed
1 cup COLD water
1/2 tsp. garlic salt    
1/2 tsp. peppercorns
2 Tbsp. Mortons Tender Quick
Add ground red pepper for color

Mix well an ddivide in half.  Roll in foil and refrigerate 24 hours.   Start in pan of cold water and bring to boil for 1 hour.   Refrigerate for another  24 hours.   Ready to eat.  Leave in foil while cooking.


it was pretty good


d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you Deud!
No, they didn't dry out or fall apart, I think the higher temperature and the pork fat kept them moist.
Thank you so much for the recipe, I will copy it down and give it a try.

Thanks again Deuuud.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks tasty Cowgirl! I always have  unbleached muslin or cheese cloth in the house for making cheese and some sausages - if you run a quick chain stitch down the side it works good in a pinch for chub type sausages. One quck pull and it's off again. Muslin may be reusable after it's washed depnding on the meat.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

You know, I have quite a bit of cheesecloth, it didn't cross my mind to use it.
Thanks for the tip Debi!


----------



## nocontest (Dec 3, 2007)

*Here's a got to try for ya-  I have posted this on another thread before- holds together real well with out a casing.  *


*SUMMER SAUSAGE*

*6# Ground Venison
1-1/2 TBL pepper
3 TBL- Mustard Seed
3/4 TBL Garlic Powder
3/4 TBL Crushed Red Pepper
1-1/2 TBL Onion Powder
7-1/2 TBL Tender Quick
3/4 TBL Liquid Smoke
3 Cups Cold Water

Mix well & Fridge for 24 hours. Roll into log (fatty), wrap with foil, and place in boiling water for 30-40 minutes. Finish on the smoker. I guarantee you'll be making this as part of your venison processing every year. This recipe is one of my favorites that is always asked for once someone tastes the finished product.*


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

That looks good NoContest....thanks for sharing!


----------



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

According to the Morton directions, you may be slightly over-curing. try dropping to 6 TBS T.Q. and using Kosher if the salt level is too low.


----------

